# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Ask/Tell Me About >  >  Tell me about crossdressing.

## slayer

If you do it, then why?

Are you male/female and do you crossdress as <opposite gender>?

Are you attracted to the opposite sex (straight), attracted to the same sex (gay), or do you like both (bi)?

Do you crossdress just to feel sexy? Or do you have deeper feelings behind it?

What kind of clothes do you like to wear when dressing up as the opposite sex?

If you don't crossdress, then do you like to see your preferred sex crossdress?
(example: You are female and like guys who crossdress as girls)

Also, pictures are welcome.

----------


## no-Name

would love to try crossdressing. love the idea of it, as well as the practical application. 

most friends of mine that crossdress are transgender, and live (or would like to live) as a gender they weren't born with. 

and yes, to the last question.

----------


## slayer

What do you mean by practical application?

And to answer my own questions...

I am male and I do crossdress.
I am straight. I like to crossdress because it makes me feel happy (and sexy :3)
I have some normal clothes, and a couple of suggestive clothing...
I am into girls, and I don't really like seeing them crossdress.

Pics might come later.

----------


## no-Name

practical application as in seeing actual crossdressing, not just the idea of it.

----------


## Maria92

I love to see women in men's clothing. Sexy-awesome. 

As for actually doing it myself, I've never tried. Thought about it, loosely considered it, but never managed to grow the massive balls to walk into target and try on clothing. If my GF brought me some clothes and asked me to try them on, I'd go ahead and do it.

I'm more interested in the idea of swapping genders entirely, and so pursue it through dreaming. I'm straight, by the way. I suppose that means I'd be a lesbian. As for physically swapping genders, I don't find the current methods appealing; nor do I like the permanence of such procedures. I'd be interested in a painless, easy, inexpensive, and reversible procedure, though. 

The appeal is...complicated. I don't really understand it myself. Perhaps it's the sort of taboo around the whole issue, or that I find my personality more suited to the female gender role. It's sort of like one part of me enjoys being a man, and another is curious about being a woman. Then there's a whole other dom/sub axis that's likewise at war. It's...complicated.

----------


## DeletePlease

> I am straight. I like to crossdress because it makes me feel happy (and sexy :3)



If you don't mind me asking, what is it about crossdressing that makes you happy? Like, is it just something fun for you to do (getting the right look, getting into character, etc) or do you look in the mirror and imagine it's some woman looking back at you rather than yourself? Sorry if that's an odd question, I just never "got" the concept of crossdressing.  .-. Also, why did you start? Did you just happen to walk by the mirror one day and figure you could pull off a tube top or did it stem from something else like cosplay?

EDIT: Mario92 kind of answered the questions before I could ask them.  :tongue2: 

Male, do not crossdress.
Straight.
N/A
N/A
It's not exactly a turn-on of mine but I guess it could be kinda hot with certain outfits (as long as they didn't get into character).

----------


## Tara

Sally, you crossdress? Maaan, I love you more everyday.

I don't crossdress, but I would love to. I wore only men's clothing when I was in grade 6 and 7, but that was a, "I'm not comfortable with myself so I'll just wear super baggy guy clothes all the time, etc etc", but some actual crossdressing would be nice, like some formal men's clothing. Suits and ties and all that, oh yes.

I am attracted to men, women, and any other gender/sex/trans/intersex/etc. I don't care what's in your head or in your pants or what you had when you came outta yo' mama. I'm pansexual.

I love seeing girls in boy clothes, I love seeing boys in girl clothes. I love when girls are the more dominant role in the relationship. It's all so great. It's great when everything is switched up and mixed around and fresh.

 ::cookiemonster::

----------


## Philosopher8659

> If you do it, then why?
> 
> Are you male/female and do you crossdress as <opposite gender>?
> 
> Are you attracted to the opposite sex (straight), attracted to the same sex (gay), or do you like both (bi)?
> 
> Do you crossdress just to feel sexy? Or do you have deeper feelings behind it?
> 
> What kind of clothes do you like to wear when dressing up as the opposite sex?
> ...



I have never had even the remotest idea of it, however, I do know that you might get a Freudian Slip at some dress shops.

There are just so many brain dead competitions going on, one does not know which ones to enter.

----------


## slayer

> If you don't mind me asking, what is it about crossdressing that makes you happy? Like, is it just something fun for you to do (getting the right look, getting into character, etc) or do you look in the mirror and imagine it's some woman looking back at you rather than yourself? Sorry if that's an odd question, I just never "got" the concept of crossdressing.  .-. Also, why did you start? Did you just happen to walk by the mirror one day and figure you could pull off a tube top or did it stem from something else like cosplay?



It's about getting into character. Being a whole different person, but at the same time I can still be myself. Kind of hard to explain...

As for why I started, it just sort of came into my head one day. I was alone at the house and decided to just try it out and I liked it.





> Sally, you crossdress? Maaan, I love you more everyday.



:3

----------


## Philosopher8659

On second thought, I do like to cross dress as an ape. Something like the Emperors New what ever. 

Nude is the right dress for me.

Or maybe I am just the first Nudist cross dresser.

----------


## slayer

Actually I think what really got me into crossdressing was that I bought a shirt that was a bit small on me. Ok well, it was the right size, but I wear one to two sizes bigger.

I bought a shirt because it looked awesome, and I noticed that it was a medium sized shirt, and I thought it was a large. I tried it on anyway and it fit, but I don't really like shirts that rise up when you lift your arm. Anyway, I finally noticed that tight clothes like this really show off my body, instead of the usually baggy pants and big hoodie.

----------


## Marvo

> Sally, you crossdress? Maaan, I love you more everyday.
> 
> I don't crossdress, but I would love to. I wore only men's clothing when I was in grade 6 and 7, but that was a, "I'm not comfortable with myself so I'll just wear super baggy guy clothes all the time, etc etc", but some actual crossdressing would be nice, like some formal men's clothing. Suits and ties and all that, oh yes.
> 
> I am attracted to men, women, and any other gender/sex/trans/intersex/etc. I don't care what's in your head or in your pants or what you had when you came outta yo' mama. I'm pansexual.
> 
> I love seeing girls in boy clothes, I love seeing boys in girl clothes. I love when girls are the more dominant role in the relationship. It's all so great. It's great when everything is switched up and mixed around and fresh.



This is pretty much my answer too. Crossdressing boys and girls are both awesome. I've considered crossdressing, but I'd need to lose some weight, before I could pull it off and be happy with my self. I have no reason to do it though really, since I'm pretty confident in my gender. It just might be a fun exercise.

A friend of mine said he might crossdress for some cosplay thing. Not sure what to take away from that.

----------


## Tara

Sally, from what I've seen, you're a pretty slender guy and should wear smaller shirts because you'd look mighty fine, IMO.

Also, found this blog: http://fyandrogyny.tumblr.com/ and thought of you. I think I will take a picture for it with a tie and all that and if I do, I will post it here.

----------


## Zhaylin

Thank you, Franklin.  I was wondering how in the world a woman could even crossdress in todays day and age and then you answered:  "...like some formal men's clothing. Suits and ties and all that, oh yes."
But even those things are used by both genders pretty commonly.  Both my girls love ties and have worn them with everything from skirts to pants and jeans.  Maybe I'm just too exposed lol and don't see it as odd.

I'm not into crossdressing at all.  Female/36/LOVES wearing dresses and skirts.  Their not oppressive, feel freeing, CAN look nice (I tend to go for more frumpy looks- so say my daughters lol)  Right now, though, I'm wearing jeans.  Then again, it's all I have to wear (gotta do laundry  ::lol:: )
I'm not turned on by guys wearing dresses and such, but I don't understand why men don't (unless they live where it's more commonly accepted).  Other than society, perhaps manual labor is better done in pants etc. (loose material can be outright dangerous around some machinery).

When I was a kid, I watched "Just one of the guys" and I tried fooling my friends by dressing like a guy.  It didn't work and I felt like a major idiot :blush:

**EDIT**
I love androgynous looks though it drives me insane.  I like knowing if I'm looking at a male/female.  It doesn't matter in the least, it's just one of those things.  I tend to stare when I can't figure it out- though I am subtle about it.

----------


## slayer

I don't know...I have a pretty feminine body but it's easy to tell I'm a guy because of my face.

Edit: I also have to ask this...

Just how far do you go when you crossdress? I mean, do you just put on a shirt and some pants, or do you go as far as to put on the opposite sex's underwear as well? Like if you're a guy, do you put on a bra and some panties?

----------


## Jeff777

Walking in high heels around the house out of sheer curiosity is the extent of the "cross dressing" that I've done.

Walking in high heels should be an olympic sport.. that ish is hard.

----------


## Zhaylin

lol Jeff.  I don't wear heels either.  I CAN, but it's God-awful-uncomfortable!

And here the cross-dressing lines are blurred again.  Why is it acceptable for girls to wear guys boxers?  My girls do that too.  They say boxers are more comfortable and even wear them as shorts sometimes  ::D: 
I think it would be weird for a guy to wear a bra and full makeup.  One of my 15 yo's gay guy friends loves wearing makeup, so she puts it on him- eyeliner, eyeshadow, lipstick. No foundation of blush though.  He looks good in makeup because the shades are subtle and it's not overdone.

----------


## Jeff777

> lol Jeff.  I don't wear heels either.  I CAN, but it's God-awful-uncomfortable!
> 
> And here the cross-dressing lines are blurred again.  Why is it acceptable for girls to wear guys boxers?  My girls do that too.  They say boxers are more comfortable and even wear them as shorts sometimes 
> I think it would be weird for a guy to wear a bra and full makeup.  One of my 15 yo's gay guy friends loves wearing makeup, so she puts it on him- eyeliner, eyeshadow, lipstick. No foundation of blush though.  He looks good in makeup because the shades are subtle and it's not overdone.



Personally speaking, I think _some_ girls can look really sexy in boxer shorts.

----------


## Tara

Girls wearing boxers, suits, ties, all that jazz is technically cross dressing. It's just widely, widely, widely accepted for girls to wear masculine clothing whereas when a guy wears feminine clothing, it's strange. Part of it is probably because of the feminist movement. Women were all, HERE US ROAR WE CAN WEAR GUY CLOTHING AND DO GUY STUFF IF WE WANT, whereas men have always been 'dominant', so they never had any oppression to stand up against and spark a trend of dress-wearing men.

Sally, the next time I go shopping for underwear, I'm buying men's briefs. They won't be for cross dressing though. I genuinely want to wear guys undies all day, erryday.

----------


## slayer

I want to see you wearing a tie, Moose. Take a picture.

----------


## slayer

Was going to ask this last night, but was too tired to get out of bed.

When you crossdress and have the courage to go out in public (with friends or whatever) which restroom do you use? It just popped into my head last night. Do you use the opposite sex's bathroom? Or your own?

----------


## LucidJuggalo

I have done to an extent (worn a bra and blown up condoms to get bust, and tights) but have no female clothing of my own (If I could, I'd go all the way and buy various things, but that would be difficult 'cause I'm still living at home) so I just whack on one of my own shirts over the top. Sometimes it's for a turn on, sometimes it's just 'cause I wanna feel womanly and beautiful. I don't like being male half the time; I'd much rather prefer to be a girl.
Also I've got long hair and often wear make-up (I'm gothic) so I can get away with wearing a 'girly' make-up style because it's all black and just 'the norm' to others.
I'm also a guy. I'm not bi/gay. Perfectly straight.

----------


## KingYoshi

Yeah Jeff, I have definitely walked around in high heels as well. I don't know you gals pull it off  :tongue2: . I have also let people fix/adjust my hair in girly fashion, dye it, and put makeup on me. Me and a couple friends put on dresses and walked downstairs to a party for laughs. It isn't a turn-on for me, but I wouldn't hesitate to cross dress for Halloween or for some shock value/laughs  :tongue2: . I'm really into females wearing mens clothing. Especially suits, pants suits, ties, hats, button up shirts w/ ties and just about anything else not traditionally worn my females. For some reason, I really like when a female puts on my clothes. I am male and straight, btw.

----------


## anderj101

I have never had a desire to put on female clothing at all. I do have long hair and have let my friends put my hair up into all kinds of different male and female styles. I have no desire to put on makeup but if one of my closest friends insisted, I might let them - only if they promise to remove all of it when they are done. High heels look extremely uncomfortable, and I couldn't imagine wearing a skirt even if I didn't have male parts. I don't think high heels, a mini skirt, and a low cut top would fare well in the shop while I'm arc welding and grinding metal. lol

A few of my friends do the drag thing and I think that's awesome. However, I just wouldn't do it myself...

BTW, I'm male and definitely *not* straight.

----------


## slayer

sup ladies you like the panties?


*Spoiler* for _nsfw?_:

----------


## slayer

Also black and white


*Spoiler* for _also nsfw?_:

----------


## Maria92

> sup ladies you like the panties?



Damn, those are some nice legs, and...to hell with it. *saved to hard drive*

----------


## slayer

dangit you ain't no female

----------


## Maria92

But I want to be...doesn't that count?

----------


## slayer

nope

also we need more pictures

----------


## Tara

Yes! Thank you for posting these.

I was looking for my men's dress shirt today but I couldn't find it. I'll look again tonight or tomorrow, steal a tie, prolly put my hair up and then bust out some portraits, yo.

 ::cookiemonster::

----------


## Jeff777

OT'ish: slayer, if it's not too personal of a question.. are you bi or bi curious?  I understand if you don't feel like answering.   :smiley: 

Also Moose, get your boxers on and take pics.   ::D:

----------


## slayer

> OT'ish: slayer, if it's not too personal of a question.. are you bi or bi curious?  I understand if you don't feel like answering.  
> 
> Also Moose, get your boxers on and take pics.



Neither, I'm straight. I like girls.

booooooobs

----------


## Jeff777

> Neither, I'm straight. I like girls.
> 
> booooooobs



You need to expand ur horizon.  Now me on the otherhand, I like girls that like girls.  Double the pleasure, double the fun.   :wink2:

----------


## Maria92

> You need to expand ur horizon.  Now me on the otherhand, I like girls that like girls.  Double the pleasure, double the fun.



Triple your pleasure, and then we'll talk.

----------


## Marvo

Those are some lovely photos slayer, but we still need some of you!

----------


## slayer

> You need to expand ur horizon.  Now me on the otherhand, I like girls that like girls.  Double the pleasure, double the fun.



Well hey I like girls that like girls too!





> Those are some lovely photos slayer, but we still need some of you!



Hm? You want pictures of me?

----------


## no-Name

> Hm? You want pictures of me?



he's saying the pictures you posted are not pictures of you. 

this is a compliment of the highest order, as he is in disbelief that you are this confident, slim, and attractive.

do lose the massive bra, though. trade it in for something a little more reasonable.

----------


## slayer

Are you talking about the picture of me in white?

I'm wearing a corset. It's a 36C, just like the rest of my bras, and fits just fine.

----------


## Black_Eagle

This thread is to Black_Eagles what ghosts are to black peoples. Which is to say, it scares the shit out of me.

----------


## no-Name

double offended

----------


## Maria92

> This thread is to Black_Eagles what ghosts are to black peoples. Which is to say, it scares the shit out of me.



Why's that? Do we threaten your sexuality?

----------


## Jeff777

> This thread is to Black_Eagles what ghosts are to black peoples. Which is to say, it scares the shit out of me.



Blegle.  I am disappoint at your bigotry.  Surely you jest?

----------


## no-Name

He is surprised at his boner, and how attractive everyone in this thread is.

----------


## KingYoshi

Yeah, not cool at all eagle.  :Sad:

----------


## anderj101

Minds are like parachutes - they only function properly when fully open.

----------


## Marvo

Ah sorry, I was looking at the date the photos were made and assumed they weren't of you. Guess you had some lying around. Again though, great photos slayer. Do you shave your legs? They seem unusually non-hairy, for a guy.

----------


## slayer

Yes, I did shave my legs.

They are very soft. It is nice.

----------


## Marvo

That's awesome. Shaven legs look great on skinny guys. Most of the time any way.

----------


## slayer

And I just got my wig today! I didn't think it'd come in until later toward the end of the month...

----------


## Jeff777

> And I just got my wig today! I didn't think it'd come in until later toward the end of the month...

----------


## stormcrow

Ive cross dressed a couple times mainly for halloween and with girl friends but I have to admit I look damn fine in a dress. Maybe Ill upload some pics too :tongue2:

----------


## Raspberry

> If you do it, then why?
> 
> Are you male/female and do you crossdress as <opposite gender>?
> 
> Are you attracted to the opposite sex (straight), attracted to the same sex (gay), or do you like both (bi)?
> 
> Do you crossdress just to feel sexy? Or do you have deeper feelings behind it?
> 
> What kind of clothes do you like to wear when dressing up as the opposite sex?
> ...



I think people who cross dress must have major balls, considering the whole "issue" about it.

To your questions:

I'm female, straight and I'm not really sure if you could say I cross dress, though I do wear some guys clothing. Eg, I wear guys hoodies (the zip kind too), hats, shirts, etc. But still, the way I wear them isn't really boyish. I wear a guys t-shirt and zip up hoodie (I freakin' love the comic strip ones) and put a waist belt around them etc and they end up looking feminine anyway.. I also get really long ones and wear them as dresses with leggings, just make sure I belt it so I don't end up looking swamped.

I can't put into words how much I love boy style jeans. The slightly baggy, almost ripped up kind. I worn mine out so much that I need to find a new pair.

I guess I'm a bit of a tomboy, though not at the same time. I don't like pink, frills, that kind of stuff. It just makes me cringe. So I do it cause I like the style, also cause I love guys so much that I like wearing their clothes haha  ::lol:: 

I haven't really thought of having a boyfriend who cross dresses. I'm neutral on it so I guess I wouldn't mind, but I don't think it'd be a turn on either.

----------


## slayer

> 



More like:



Also, are my arms kind of manly? I mean, do they look like guy arms?

----------


## Jeff777

> More like:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, are my arms kind of manly? I mean, do they look like guy arms?



I'm here to tell u nice pic and chew bubblegum.  And I'm all out of bubblegum.

----------


## Black_Eagle

Oi. I shouldn't have posted in this thread. Should have just avoided it. Alas, I'm not going to keep my feelings bottled up for the sake of conformity.





> Blegle. I am disappoint at your bigotry. Surely you jest?



I'm not racist against black people if that's what you thought my joke was implying. 

Seeing males attempting to display female sexuality with their male body parts creeps me out on a very deep level. Looking like the opposite gender doesn't bother me at all, but opposite sexualization just plain repulses me. In fact, I'm more at home watching gay porn than I am watching guys rub themselves as they pucker their lips. It repulses me in the same fashion an extremely unattractive woman trying to be sexy would repulse me. I have no problem with cross dressers, transexuals or anyone else, but you're never ever going to catch me hanging around a bunch of guys casually dressed in bikinis.

----------


## stormcrow

> Oi. I shouldn't have posted in this thread. Should have just avoided it. Alas, I'm not going to keep my feelings bottled up for the sake of conformity.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not racist against black people if that's what you thought my joke was implying. 
> 
> Seeing males attempting to display female sexuality with their male body parts creeps me out on a very deep level. Looking like the opposite gender doesn't bother me at all, but opposite sexualization just plain repulses me. In fact, I'm more at home watching gay porn than I am watching guys rub themselves as they pucker their lips. It repulses me in the same fashion an extremely unattractive woman trying to be sexy would repulse me. I have no problem with cross dressers, transexuals or anyone else, but you're never ever going to catch me hanging around a bunch of guys casually dressed in bikinis.



http://www.dreamviews.com/f36/societ...lerant-112976/

----------


## slayer

I'm perfectly fine with bleagle not liking what ever it is he just described. I mean, you can't win them all.

He is still my friend.

----------


## Jeff777

Well Bleagle, I wasn't referring to the racist remark about blacks.  Honestly I couldn't care less because I've said 100x worse.  What I was shocked about was that you felt the need to interject your distaste for this thread when.. it wasn't required of you.  But then again, you're entitled to your opinion.  In the future though, perhaps exercising hmm.. a bit more tact when conveying strong emotions for something that others might not find pleasing would be best.   :smiley:

----------


## Tara

More, Sally, MORE! Try some full body shots with all of your nifty outfits and new wig~

I'm continuously looking for that dress shirt of mine, my room is beyond messy. I hope I find it for tomorrow because I took a shower earlier and my hair will be all clean and wild after a night of sleep.

----------


## Marvo

I like this thread so much. Too bad you don't find this exciting Bleagle.

----------


## KingYoshi

> Oi. I shouldn't have posted in this thread. Should have just avoided it. Alas, I'm not going to keep my feelings bottled up for the sake of conformity.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not racist against black people if that's what you thought my joke was implying. 
> 
> Seeing males attempting to display female sexuality with their male body parts creeps me out on a very deep level. Looking like the opposite gender doesn't bother me at all, but opposite sexualization just plain repulses me. In fact, I'm more at home watching gay porn than I am watching guys rub themselves as they pucker their lips. It repulses me in the same fashion an extremely unattractive woman trying to be sexy would repulse me. I have no problem with cross dressers, transexuals or anyone else, but you're never ever going to catch me hanging around a bunch of guys casually dressed in bikinis.



Hmm, so females are the only ones who are allowed to be or act sexy? That is an odd way to look at things. I have three large mirrors in my room and I blow kisses in all three  :tongue2: .

----------


## slayer

I think what he's trying to say is that he doesn't like guys who dress as girls who try to act sexy.

----------


## stormcrow

Hey how do I upload pics from my computer to this thread?

----------


## no-Name

find an image hosting site, such as imageshack or ploader, upload your image to it. then find the image link, which will end in a .jpg, or .png, and wrap [img] [/img] tags around it while posting in this thread.

----------


## slayer

I use filesmelt. It's very nice.

----------


## Maria92

Tinypic, for the win.

----------


## Tara

I love me some tinypic. Also, I found my dress shirt! I realized I had left it in a costume bag from Halloween since a friend used it for a pirate outfit. :3 Tomorrow, the picture taking will commence. Hopefully my dad has a half-decent tie.

----------


## stormcrow

And of course...


Lemme know what you think  :smiley:

----------


## stormcrow

If you do it, then why?
Not really sure I suppose narcissism comes into play a bit but I guess it makes me feel pretty  :smiley: 

Are you male/female and do you crossdress as <opposite gender>?
Male cross dress' as female

Are you attracted to the opposite sex (straight), attracted to the same sex (gay), or do you like both (bi)?
I'm attracted to women

Do you crossdress just to feel sexy? Or do you have deeper feelings behind it?
Yes to the first question. For a couple halloweens in a row Ive been dressing as a cheerleader, zombie cheerleader, zombie schoolgirl. I previously never thought about why I always use halloween as an excuse to dress like a woman until I read this thread and realized I enjoy it quite a bit.

What kind of clothes do you like to wear when dressing up as the opposite sex?
I like dresses on women and myself. I dont wear womens underwear.

If you don't crossdress, then do you like to see your preferred sex crossdress?
Id love to see men and women crossdressing  ::D:

----------


## Tara

Oh man, the tattoos make it even more amazing.

Alright, I did all the things I was going to do and I was like, "No sir, I am not digging this." so instead of being formal, I went for a casual approach and just whipped up the most boyish outfit I could which was pretty much just me getting dressed like any other day, except I put my hair in my hat and took off my glasses.






Longjohn's that I wear erryday, all day, sometimes at work. Complete with a potty hole for boys.


Boxers that don't look like boxers and pretty bad colour coordination.



Yuuuuup.

EDIT: Turns out the snails started hatching/emerging from their burrow while I was taking pics so you also get this:

----------


## stormcrow

I like the second picture the best. Nice pink socks and green boxers btw ::D:

----------


## Tara

Yeah, the second was pretty decent, I thought. In fact! I think I'll just take down the first one, ho ho ho.

On the butt of the boxers is a moose and it says, 'Gluteus maxiMOOSE' :3

----------


## slayer

I quite like that first picture of you Moose

and the boxer thing is cute

----------


## Jeff777

Lookin good Moose!


Not LGBT or a crossdresser, but just showing my support for this thread.  Plus I try not to take myself too seriously.. so payow bitches.  U lyk all that tharr hair?

----------


## Keresztanya

Ok well I don't really crossdress because I can't get any clothes but I would like to ;-;

but I am transgendered and enjoy looking girly etc

so I guess I don't have any pictures to post here

----------


## slayer

You should take some.

----------


## bennerman

Never done it but want to. I would guess it is because I have wanted to be a twink (femine, slender, smaller build), but I am unfortunately a bear (large, fat, hairy). The idea of wearing skirts and tank tops (NOT DRESSES) makes me feel sorta feminine in a way that my body won't let me

----------


## Keresztanya

> You should take some.



I don't have any girl's clothes to wear ;-;

----------


## slayer

Then don't wear any!

When you get girls clothes, take pictures.

----------


## Keresztanya

> Then don't wear any!
> 
> When you get girls clothes, take pictures.



Hah, I will if this thread is around in a couple years

----------


## bennerman

> Hah, I will if this thread is around in a couple years



My sexy pictures will make it stay up!
...
...
Just kidding, I ain't sexy. hence why no one will get pics when I get girl clothes D:

----------


## Marvo

> Hah, I will if this thread is around in a couple years



You can just post pictures and say you're a girl crossdressing as a guy :3

----------


## no-Name

> You can just post pictures and say you're a girl crossdressing as a guy :3



best

----------


## Keresztanya

> You can just post pictures and say you're a girl crossdressing as a guy :3







> best



oh geeze thank you maybe I will later

----------


## bennerman

people keep telling me to buy a skirt D:

----------


## slayer

I have a skirt, it's quite nice. Just need to get a shirt that matches it because right now it doesn't really go with anything else I have.

Actually have 2 skirts, but the other one is sort of...sexy

----------


## DeletePlease

> http://filesmelt.com/dl/Picture_0181.jpg



Is that a fucking Snorlax tattoo?

Respect.

*apologizes for being off-topic*

----------


## Maria92

> I have a skirt, it's quite nice. Just need to get a shirt that matches it because right now it doesn't really go with anything else I have.
> 
> Actually have 2 skirts, but the other one is sort of...sexy



Take pictures in both anyway.

----------


## slayer

I actually had it on when I was talking with limiTless on tinychat :3

----------


## kookyinc

*Tell me about crossdressing.*
I can only really come at this from a sexual standpoint, not any other type. My knowledge is limited only to what I've read on Wikipedia, a few other websites, and in the book _Abnormal Psychology_. So here it goes.
For the most part, crossdressing, also known as transvestism, is a fetish that can exist in males or females, gay or straight, that involves dressing in clothing typical of the other gender. Yeah, I think that covers that. :-3

*If you do it, then why?*
While I have never dressed in women's pants, I have worn a toga, and I must say that the free feeling that it gives to my boys is enough to make me want to purchase a skirt or a kilt. I've worn my girlfriend's shirt to bed once and her feminine hoodies a couple of times, but the former was for a feeling of intimacy and the latter was due to the inclement weather.

*Are you male/female and do you crossdress as <opposite gender>?*
Male, no.

*Are you attracted to the opposite sex (straight), attracted to the same sex (gay), or do you like both (bi)?*
Straight.

*Do you crossdress just to feel sexy? Or do you have deeper feelings behind it?*
Interesting phrasing. I'd like to know your answer and what your "deeper feelings" may be. Again, I only know about crossdressing from a comfort and sexual standpoint, and I'm curious as to what "deeper feelings" may mean.
Also, I would only crossdress for comfort.

*What kind of clothes do you like to wear when dressing up as the opposite sex?*
I would wear a skirt or maybe a loose female shirt.

*If you don't crossdress, then do you like to see your preferred sex crossdress?*
From a sexual point of view: Sometimes. Being the submissive partner, I enjoy the tough look of a lady in jeans and a t-shirt. Nevertheless, I do love the appearance of a dress or skirt on a pretty woman. Crossdressing men do not turn me on. Much. Slayer, you do have very nice legs.  :;-): 
From a social point of view: I don't mind seeing anybody crossdress. I think that people should be open about their sexuality, gender identity, etc. as long as nobody gets hurt.

EDIT: I do not plan to go out when and if I crossdress, mainly because I only notice the annoyance that is pants when I sleep, so it would be a bedtime thing. I think I would have the courage to crossdress in public if I had the desire to do so.

----------


## Raspberry

I'm liking everyones tattoos  ::D:  Nice legs guys  :wink2:

----------


## Keresztanya

> You can just post pictures and say you're a girl crossdressing as a guy :3



You know this could technically be correct

Sorry it's not a body pic :C


(thanks Marvo for fixing it)

----------


## Maria92

That's some nice hair you've got there. :3

----------


## slayer

That's a nice everything you got there

----------


## Keresztanya

> That's some nice hair you've got there. :3







> That's a nice everything you got there



asdf thank you

----------


## Tara

Everything is beautiful.

----------


## Raspberry

Today at school it was casual. I looked the boys up and down (sighing inwardly at their gorgeousness, because most of them are pretty hot  :tongue2:  ) and realised I would openly wear anything they were, because they're not really considered boyish. Basically they had on check shirts/ti-shirts, jeans (the type I love that are dark, slightly baggy with lots of scuffs and pockets) and trainers. I mean, it's not like they looked like girls, just that girls could wear them and get away with it without anyone knowing.

I love my guy friends.

----------


## no-Name

some more KUMATORA FOR YOUR BODY

----------


## slayer

That is a very nice suit

I like red

----------


## Keresztanya

I don't like red that much, and it's not my suit :c . We got the blazers from the organization that was hosting the competitions, but only to borrow. It was still cool to have everyone walking around in badass red blazers

----------


## slayer

Still need you in girls clothes though

----------


## Raspberry

I bought jeans ripped boyfriend jeans today. I freakin' love them.

Have you ever waxed, slayer?

----------


## slayer

No and I don't plan on it.

Shaving is just fine for me.

----------


## Raspberry

Then we agree. 

At school there was a charity event where a lot of guys got their legs waxed. I can still hear the screaming  ::holyshit::

----------


## onecuriousone

If you do it, then why?

Are you male/female and do you crossdress as <opposite gender>?

Are you attracted to the opposite sex (straight), attracted to the same sex (gay), or do you like both (bi)?

Do you crossdress just to feel sexy? Or do you have deeper feelings behind it?

What kind of clothes do you like to wear when dressing up as the opposite sex?

If you don't crossdress, then do you like to see your preferred sex crossdress?
(example: You are female and like guys who crossdress as girls)

I began crossdressing as a child.  Actually since at least 7 yrs old.  I found some polaroids of my stepmother and began dressing and wearing her things while acting out her positions. 

I am male

Attracted to opposite sex and transgendered and crossdressers (mtf&ftm)

have dressed casual, sexy, slutty, classy... used to go out dressed some but i lived out of state then

I have always had a beautiful gf on my arm and none were told, but two have found out.

i did the complete role. makeup, had long hair, colored contacts, thigh highs, garters, gstring, tape and tuck, and was very passable and quite stunning.  And if I was picked up then I fulfilled the role to completion. Oh, I waxed.. no razor burn for me!

----------


## LxANN

I am a female and I wouldn't consider it cross dressing on my part necessarily. However I don't dress too girly all the time. 
Sometimes I'll be laid back and will just wear a MLG hoodie or something. 

I would consider myself Bi.

I have deeper feeling for dressing up like I do, I feel comfortable, I will just wear usually some black or regular skinny jeans and a grey or other earthy color top or something, real simple, I wear colors with them too sometimes, but I love well fit jackets and sweaters.

MLG hoodies, sometimes loose jeans, but with a tighter shirt. 


I like girls who sometimes cross dress, not too masculine. The main thing is to stay clean, and well groomed, either way :smiley:

----------


## shinytel

I am male and I crossdress with female clothing. I am and always have been straight. 
I keep the practice within my home and have no wish to go out in public. The pleasurable feeling which it gives me is priceless. 
I have no wish to look like a female, but the feeling of the materials (satin, nylon, pvc, latex etc) makes me seem sexually charged up. Apart from what the clothes feel like I get a sense of doing something naughty which further excites me. 
The style of clothes I use are best described as tarty and fetishwear 
(Preference for shiny latex and pvc)
The older I get, the more I do it.  I also have no idea why it should turn me on so much, and am happy and content with myself. ::happyme::  ::happyme:: shinytel_7043.jpgshinytel_7073.jpgshinytel_7031.jpgshinytel_7085.jpgshinytel_7103.jpg

----------


## slayer

We need more people posting pictures of themselves crossdressing.

ALSO, has/is anyone here gone/going under hormone therapy treatment? Or is anyone here getting a full blown sex change?

----------


## kookyinc

> We need more people posting pictures of themselves crossdressing.
> 
> ALSO, has/is anyone here gone/going under hormone therapy treatment? Or is anyone here getting a full blown sex change?



From what I undersgand in psychology, simply crossdressing, aka transvestitism, is a sexual fetish or a paraphilia. The desire to be the other gender, or transsexualism/transgender, is a different thing called Gender Identity Disorder.

Just saying.

----------


## Marvo

> From what I undersgand in psychology, simply crossdressing, aka transvestitism, is a sexual fetish or a paraphilia. The desire to be the other gender, or transsexualism/transgender, is a different thing called Gender Identity Disorder.
> 
> Just saying.



Cool labels you got there bro.

----------


## Keresztanya

> From what I undersgand in psychology, simply crossdressing, aka transvestitism, is a sexual fetish or a paraphilia. The desire to be the other gender, or transsexualism/transgender, is a different thing called Gender Identity Disorder.
> 
> Just saying.



Crossdressing is wearing clothes that are normally worn on the opposite sex. You can be both transgendered and crossdressing.

----------


## slayer

Less labels more crossdressing. I know there has to be more out there in DV

----------


## Seroquel

It would be kinky to cross dress.. Hmmmm. I like wearing makeup too.

----------


## FancyRat

Gender bending lucid dreamers? Now that's my kind of people!
I've wondered if I'm trans but don't feel sure enough to transition. I guess I consider myself genderqueer though I just let everyone think of me as female. 
As pointed out, cross-dressing isn't really thought of as cross-dressing when girls wear boys clothes but I do that all the time. To seriously cross-dress you have to get the binding and packing going which ain't comfortable! I think it would be fun to get the whole drag king thing going though, maybe for a pride parade or something.
Nice pics everyone, btw  :wink2:

----------


## Lulubelle

I'm pretty new here, but is it okay if I play too?


If you do it, then why?

I'm a female (bi). I wear men's clothing all the time. I don't do it in order to look like a man, but rather because it is comfortable. When I wear men's clothes, it's usually board shorts, but I have gone out in more formal male attire. I have some gay boyfriends who I find incredibly appealing in women's clothing, but seeing a straight guy in a dress doesn't really do much for me. I adore girls who wear guys' clothing, though. Doesn't matter if they're gay, straight or bi, I love seeing a girl dressed as a guy. 

A

----------


## slayer

Hi.


*Spoiler* for _not a bulge_:

----------


## Marvo

oh wow

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

I don't cross dress.  I'm strait.  Just doesn't do it for me.  And I thought transgendered people where myths.

----------


## Keresztanya

> I don't cross dress.  I'm strait.  Just doesn't do it for me.  And I thought transgendered people where myths.



u wot m8?

----------


## no-Name

impressive pictures, Sally. 
camera-face. 




> And I thought transgendered people where myths.



you see them every day.

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

> you see them every day.



What the hell?

----------


## Keresztanya

> What the hell?



He's right, you just can't tell the difference between them and a normal woman.

----------


## FancyRat

Nice pics, slayer!

@dave1701 -- like they say, there are plenty of trans people around (though everyday is probably a bit of an exaggeration, depends where you live of course) and often (especially in just passing) you'd never know. Look up "ftm" and "mtf" on youtube and see real people talking about their experiences.

----------


## Requiem

damn, slay slay.  you sexy.  that's too much white though.

i've got some items in the mail from the interwebs.  i'm real excited.  maybe i'll post some pics.

----------


## slayer

I like white.

----------


## Requiem

to answer your survey, i did some secret dressing years ago and noticed it makes my big man part feel all tingly and i get these butterflies in my stomach but i grew up in a sexually repressive household.  now that i'm older i can do whatever i want.  i just had to accept myself and work on my self-esteem and build confidence.



i went the other way with dark colors.  something like this.  two tone with with the black lace.  except my piece is a deep purple. think i'll go with a black wig too. and eventually i'd like to have an outfit i can wear around town.

----------


## Abra

Bampin' original thread. This is the farthest I've gone (so far):



Slayer: Nair is easier than shaving

Also, just found out my bf is into crossdressing. I'mokaywiththis.jpg

----------


## Izrail

It's unfortunate the new cross-dressing thread cannot merge with this one. 

Great community, by the way.

----------


## Abra

> would love to try crossdressing. love the idea of it, as well as the practical application. 
> 
> most friends of mine that crossdress are transgender, and live (or would like to live) as a gender they weren't born with. 
> 
> and yes, to the last question.



 and here we are:

----------


## Marvo

He stills needs a pretty skirt and long hair  :Sad:

----------


## ThePreserver

Back in school, us Student Council members had a thing where you could "auction" people for a day, and force them to wear stuff, carry their books, etc.  Naturally, all of us gentlemen were forced to cross-dress, and let me just say, I'm not very much used to wearing something as short as a skirt.  My shortest shorts are knee-length, and they had me wear a very short skirt.  When I sat down I had to cross my legs so no one would see anything.

It was... interesting, pretty breezy up there (I had boxers on underneath).  I dress for comfort/utility as often as possible, so cross-dressing wouldn't really do anything for me.  Although wearing women's underwear, I could probably see myself doing that.

----------


## slayer

> Back in school, us Student Council members had a thing where you could "auction" people for a day, and force them to wear stuff, carry their books, etc.  Naturally, all of us gentlemen were forced to cross-dress, and let me just say, I'm not very much used to wearing something as short as a skirt.  My shortest shorts are knee-length, and they had me wear a very short skirt.  When I sat down I had to cross my legs so no one would see anything.
> 
> It was... interesting, pretty breezy up there (I had boxers on underneath).  I dress for comfort/utility as often as possible, so cross-dressing wouldn't really do anything for me.  Although wearing women's underwear, I could probably see myself doing that.



On a day like that, you come to school crossdressed.

Or just don't show up at all.

----------


## ThePreserver

> On a day like that, you come to school crossdressed.
> 
> Or just don't show up at all.



It doesn't matter, they decide what you wear and bring it IN  :tongue2:   (Plus, not showing up would refund their auction price, and it was all a fundraising event anyways so it was Student Council that was losing out. for non-attendees.)

----------


## slayer

I demand more Abra in suits.

And a top hat.

----------

